# [SOLVED] error 80072F78



## Boz101 (Mar 24, 2012)

Windows Update fails with various new updates to Vista. Seeing this code Error 80072F78 a lot this past week, yet other updates downloaded at the same time were successful.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: error 80072F78*

Hi please see the info here Windows Update error 80072f78, 80090305, or 8009033f
please also confirm which operating system your using your info reads xp pro this is the vista win 7 forum


----------



## Boz101 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: error 80072F78*

registered info regards other notebook and a different problem with XP and Microsoft poducts. This problem exists with a notebook running Vista Home Premium 2007 SP2. I think I will buy a Macbook next time. I am getting fed up with the problems with Microsoft. It is almost daily and never a quick fix always my time and effort to find solutions. If I bought a Car and had as many many problems as I do with Microsoft, I would Sue.


----------



## Boz101 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: error 80072F78*

Also your suggested link takes me to Microsoft Fixit. Done that already and have the MrFixit Centre installed. It does NOT solve many problems at all.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: error 80072F78*

Did you check the other links there in blue also is you internet connection intermittent


----------



## Boz101 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: error 80072F78*

My Internet connection is fine and serves me well for everything BUT Windows Update. I have only begun to have problems this past month or so and it is becoming tedious. I am unfortunately been tied to Microsoft by virtue of the programs I run to do my job.
Honestly, I have a diminishing faith Microsoft products and their Customer Support and Assistance. It irks me off that I have to spend so much time sorting out problems their crap software causes. Its Too easy to blame other sources for their issues. More to the pint - WHY should I have to


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: error 80072F78*

Afraid I don't have much to help here kind of run out of options


----------



## Boz101 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: error 80072F78*

Many thanks for your help joeten. My apologies for allowing my frustration to show itself in the forum. I was just so fed up with the Windows Update problem. I retraced my steps and followed your advice again. It must have been 3rd time lucky as the error issue seems, at least for the moment, to be resolved. I didn`t do anything different either.
Thanks again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: error 80072F78*

LOL you know that happens more often than you would think still I'am glad your sorted you can mark this solved using the thread tools near the top of the page thanks.


----------

